# iphone or switch pour un enfant



## zoa8 (7 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
A la maison nous sommes full apple. mac book pro, iPads, iPhone, apple Tv...et jusque là tout allait bien jusqu'a ce que mon vieux un 5C que j'avais donné à mon fils pour le collège, ne décède hier matin... Aujourd'hui la question de lui acheter un nouveau téléphone se pose mais bon il est gentil le fiston mais à 13 ans, on ne se balade pas avec un iPhone dernière génération...
Le problème c'est qu'en étant tous sous Mac, je pouvais le localiser partout, avoir un compte famille et donc autoriser ou non ses téléchargements, partager des appli...Mais finalement, la fonction que je préfère c'est localisez moi car, avec son accord, je pouvais voir où il était. (c'est un contrat entre nous).
iPhone et vie de collège c'est un peu antinomique, au bout de 2 écrans changés et des batteries qui ne tiennent pas forcement ultra bien je ai mare de mètre la main au portefeuille???? Est ce que j'essaie encore de trouver un refurb et je le scotch avec du papier bulle;-)) ou est -ce que je saute le pas et je me tourne vers le nouveau Crosscall Action x3 qui logiquement devrait être increvable mais comment faire pour qu'ils se parlent entre iPhone et lui????
J'ai besoin de vos expériences  pour me décider.
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

As tu regardé le marché de l'occasion ?
A mon avis, c'est une excellente alternative entre un modèle du refurb (récent, donc cher) et un truc sous Android.


----------



## zoa8 (7 Décembre 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> As tu regardé le marché de l'occasion ?
> A mon avis, c'est une excellente alternative entre un modèle du refurb (récent, donc cher) et un truc sous Android.



Merci Sly54, oui j'y ai pensé mais je trouve que les iphone sont déjà fragiles pour des utilisateurs adultes alors pour un ado qui va le mettre dans son sac, courir avec et tout le reste j'ai peur de devoir changer la vitre souvent... sauf si je trouve une coque vraiment top. Mais jusqu'ici , je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## Everyc (7 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir alors je vais peut être être bête mais comment fait il pour le cassé aussi souvent  je compte plus le nombre de fois ou mon tel est tomber trottoir carrelage et j'en passe  mais avec une coque intégrale en silicone mon iphone 7 plus n'a pas une égratignure. 
Après si tu souhaite vraiment rester sur iphone pour ton loulou même si perso j'aurai dis tu veut un super iphone ou un super smartphone mon chéri économise ton argent de poche et tu te le payera ( oui oui je suis une vilaine maman et si vraiment besoin d'un tel il aurait eu un 3310 qui sert à téléphoné ) Je te dirai l'occasion même si c'est à double tranchant, mais une location chez darty ou fnac tu peut changer tout les 12mois en cas de casse vol perte défaillance c'est assurer et si tu le garde que 12mois çà devient rentable. Exemple UN IPHONE 7 34euro mensuel au bout de 12mois tu aura dépenser 408€ et tu pourra le renouveler alors que si tu l'avait acheter et casser et qu'il ne fonctionnais plus çà t'aurai couter 639€ alors oui tu aura sorti 408€ et tu rend le tel pour une nouvelle location mais çà peut etre rentable si tu veut changer souvent et que si ya un problème tu n'est rien à sortir. Voilà a toi de voir. bonne soirée


----------

